# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  قصتي مع مستشفى القطيف المركزي------(مستشفى الالمانى بالقطيف)

## عماد علي

*قصتي مع مستشفى القطيف المركزي------(مستشفى الالمانى بالقطيف)* 
بدأت القصة عندما تعرضت زوجتي الحامل في الشهر السادس لنزيف دم حاد عصر يوم الجمعة الموافق 29/6/ 1427هـ ، فهرعت بها فورًا لمستوصف جمعية مضر الخيرية بالقديح على اعتبار أن متابعة الحمل كانت فيه، ولما لم يكن هناك سبب ظاهر للنزيف وعدم توفر الإمكانات في مستوصف الجمعية لعلاج مثل هذه الحالة تم نقلها فورًا بسيارة الإسعاف لمستشفى القطيف المركزي وتم إدخالها على الطبيبة المناوبة حوالي الساعة السابعة مساءً، وبعد أن كشفت الطبيبة عليها عرفت أنّها في حالة ولادة ولم يبق على وقت الولادة إلا ساعات قليلة، وانتظرتُ من الطبيبة نقلها لغرفة الولادة إلا أنها فاجأتني بقولها إن كنت تريد أن تلد زوجتك لدينا فيجب أن توقع على أوراق تعفي المستشفى من مسؤولية موت ابنك القادم، فصعقت لكلامها وكاد يغشى عليّ من هول ما سمعت إلا أنني تمالكت نفسي واستجمعت بقايا القوى الخائرة وسألتها عن السبب فأجابت بأنه ليس لدينا حاضنة متوفرة للطفل، فقلت لها ألا يوجد حل لهذه المصيبة ألا تقوم المستشفى بعمل اتصال لمستشفيات أخرى لنقل الزوجة لتلد فيها فردت علي بقولها إن ذلك يستغرق وقتا بين اتصال و رد، وزوجتك على مشارف الولادة وبهذا قطعت الطبيبة علي كل أمل يمكن أن أتعلق به لإنقاذ زوجتي وحياة ابني القادم الذي لا يعرف من قسوة الدنيا شيئًا فأراد الخروج إليها مبكرًا، وبينما أنا غارق في بحر الحيرة والحزن والألم.. التفت إلي الطبيبة بعد أن تأكدت من أن كلامها أخذ مفعوله في نفسي وصار عقلي مشلولاً عن التفكير في أيّ شيء إلا البحث عن طريقة لإنقاذ حياة هذا الطفل البريء الذي اُعتبرُ مسؤولاً عنه أمام الله وأمام نفسي، وقالت لي لماذا لا تنقل زوجتك إلى مستشفى خاص لتلد فيه زوجتك على حسابك ويكون فيه حاضنة لطفلك القادم مع العلم أن ذلك سيكون على مسؤوليتك طبعًا وخروجها من المستشفى يحتاج لتوقيع منك بأنك تتحمل كامل المسؤولية أو تترك زوجتك لتلد لدينا ويموت طفلك وأيضًا ليس للمستشفى أدنى مسؤولية في ذلك، فقمت من فوري بعمل اتصالات لمستشفيات المنطقة التي تستقبل حالات الولادة وليس في بالي إلا كيفية إنقاذ زوجتي وطفلي غير مكترث بكون المسؤولية ستقع على من حسب ما فهمته بأن هذا هو جلُّ اهتمام المستشفى، وبدأت بمستشفى الخليج التخصصي بالقطيف ، ثم بمستوصف الصادق بسيهات ، ثم بالمواساة ، ثم مستشفى الولادة بالدمام ، ثم مستشفى أسطون ، ثم مستشفى تداوي بالدمام وكلهم اعتذروا عن قبول الطفل لعدم توفر حاضنة وبقي فقط مستشفى سعد التخصصي بالخبر الذي رحب بالحالة وطلب إحضارها فورًا من دون تأخير فكان هو الأمل الوحيد الذي انفتح أمامي فما كنت لأرفضه مع علمي بأن هذا المستشفى مكلف جدًا ولكن ما من خيار فالأهم إنقاذ هذا الطفل البريء وفعلاً أخذت زوجتي من (مذبح) القطيف المركزي بسيارتي .. وهذا طبعًا بعد أن وقعت على أوراق تحمل المسؤولية التي لا يمكن للمستشفى يهملها أو ينساها فالاهتمام واقعٌ عليها وليس على المرضى المساكين، في النهاية وصلت لمستشفى سعد التخصصي بالخبر الساعة الحادية عشر تقريبًا لتلد زوجتي بعد وصولي بنصف ساعة فقط.
ولكن إلى هنا لم تنته المشكلة بل بدأت ولكن في صورة أخرى أبشع وأمر = حيث أن إدارة مستشفى سعد أبلغت زوجتي صباح يوم السبت بأن الفاتورة وصلت الآن قرابة 23000 ألف ريال ليوم واحد فقط لنزولها بفندق سعد هي وابنها الرضيع مع العلم بأنني دفعت للمستشفى قرابة 5000 ريال وقت دخولها ليلاً وبهذا بدأ الصراع مع المحنة الثانية وهي محاولة نقل الطفل لمستشفى آخر لعدم تمكني من دفع هذه المبالغ الهائلة التي تفوق قدراتي وأنا موظف حكومي بسيط يعمل بسلك التعليم الذي لا يملك أي تأمين صحي يضمن له حياة كريمة في هذا العالم الذي لا يتكلم إلا بالأرقام التي لا يمكن لمثلي وأنا صاحب وظيفة تعتبر نوعًا ما مرموقة أن يتحملها .
في النهاية طلبت من مستشفى سعد إعطائي تقريرًا بحالة الطفل لكي يتسنى لي نقله لمستشفى آخر، فأخذت التقرير الذي استغرق إعداده 5 ساعات (من حوالي الساعة السابعة صباحًا إلى الساعة الثانية ظهرًا) وأسرعت به لمستشفى النساء والولادة بالدمام وبعد أن قابلت المدير الدكتور سعيد الغامدي وشرحت له ما أمرُّ به من أمرٍ يفوق طاقتي وقدرتي أعطى مشكورًا أمره بقبول هذا الطفل تعاطفًا وتقديرًا لهذا الظرف الطارئ ورجعت بعدها لمستشفى سعد ليتم نقل الطفل إلى مستشفى الولادة بالدمام ولكن لم يكن سعد التخصصي لينقل الطفل قبل دفع الفاتورة التي لا أستطيع دفع ولا جزء منها فقد قمت بسداد راتبي بأكمله للمستشفى عند دخول زوجتي إليه.
وأمام هذه المشكلة قمت بالتفاوض مع إدارة المستشفى بنقل الطفل حتى لا يمر عليه يوم آخر فيها وتزداد قيمة الفاتورة مما يزيد الطين بلة ، واهتدوا بعد ذلك لفكرة ممتازة وعظيمة وهي احتجاز والدة الطفل والتي كانت ماتزال موجودة لديهم لحين دفع الفاتورة في اليوم التالي ليتم بذلك نقل الطفل لمستشفى الولادة بالدمام وكان ذلك حوالي الساعة الحادية عشر ليلاً بسيارة إسعاف مجهزة من قبل مستشفى سعد التخصصي.
بعدها لم يبق أمامي إلا شيء واحد وهو دفع فاتورة فندق سعد التخصصي لأستطيع إخراج زوجتي أيضًا كما أخرجت طفلي وما كان ليتسنى لي ذلك بدون الاستدانة من ذا وذاك وبيع ما كان لدى زوجتي من ذهب الزواج ولم يمض على زواجنا سنتين، حتى استطعت بالكاد توفير قيمة الفاتورة وذلك بعد الخصم الذي يقدم للمعلمين بعد أن قدمت لهم ما يثبت أني معلم وموظف حكومي. 
إلى هنا انتهت محنتي الثانية مع مستشفى سعد التخصصي لتبدأ المعاناة المؤلمة بموت الطفل بعد اسبوع تقريبًا من نقله لمستشفى النساء والولادة بالدمام والذي كان حسب كلام الدكتور ماجد السيهاتي المتابع لحالة الطفل بأن جسم الطفل كان يرفض العلاج المقدم له وكأنه لا يريد هذه الحياة بعدما رأى من سوء استقبال وحقارة العيش فيها بهذه الصورة المهينة للذات الإنسانية على أبشع صورة.
ولم أكن أنا لأكتب هذه الرسالة لولا موت الطفل الذي جعلني انتبه لما نحن فيه من عدم احترام الإنسان إلا إذا كان جيبه مملوءًا واحترامه يعادل ما يملكه وإلا فلا أحد يلتفت إليه أو يهتم به.
ويراودني سؤال يحيرني أود أن أتوجه به لوزارة الصحة علَّها – وهو من سابع المستحيلات – أن تجيبني عليه : (هل الموت هو المصير الذي ينتظر كل طفل يولد في سن يحتاج فيه إلى الحضانة ؟!! ، هل الحياة الكريمة للمواطن السعودي مكفولة بما يملك من مال وجاه فقط؟!! ، هل تعجز وزارة الصحة عن بناء مستشفى يضم أحدث الأجهزة وأمهر الأطباء ؟؟!! ، هل من تعليمات وزارة الصحة للمستشفيات أن تهتم بالمرضى أم يكون الاهتمام منصب على ما يضمن تجرّدها من أدنى مسؤولية يمكن أن تتحملها تجاه أي مواطن؟!!).  
أرجو الإجابة على هذه الأسئلة ولكم جزيل الشكر،،،


ميرزا مهدي حبيب المياد 
معلم بمدرسة النجاح الثانوية بالقطيف
جوال:  0504987812
حرر في  6 رجب 1427هـ

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

الله يساعده
ومشكور اخوي على النقل

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يالله الله يعينه بعد مادفع الفاتورة الاحق فندق سعد مات الطفل يالله 
يسلمو خوي على نقل الموضوع

----------


## نور الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ان لله وان اليه لراجعون 

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 

الله يعوضه بما هو احسن وافضل 

مشكور اخي عماد على النقل 

ام محمد

----------


## الأمل كله

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد لاتحزن فالله في حكمه شوؤن الله يرحم أموات المومنين والمومنات .

----------


## عماد علي

> الله يساعده
> ومشكور اخوي على النقل



العفو أختي توتة بحرانية ومشكورة على المرور والرد.

----------


## عماد علي

> يالله الله يعينه بعد مادفع الفاتورة الاحق فندق سعد مات الطفل يالله 
> يسلمو خوي على نقل الموضوع



الله يسلمك أختي بشاير ومشكورة على المرور والرد...

----------


## عماد علي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> ان لله وان اليه لراجعون 
> 
> ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
> 
> الله يعوضه بما هو احسن وافضل 
> 
> مشكور اخي عماد على النقل 
> ...



العفو أختي أم محمد ومشكورة على المرور والرد.

----------


## عماد علي

> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد لاتحزن فالله في حكمه شوؤن الله يرحم أموات المومنين والمومنات .



أهلا بك أختي الأمل كله ومشكورة على المرور والرد...

----------


## أم سيدعلي

الله يعوض عليك انشاء الله ويكتب اللي فيه الخير وعسى ان تكرهو شي وهوخير لكم

----------


## عماد علي

> الله يعوض عليك انشاء الله ويكتب اللي فيه الخير وعسى ان تكرهو شي وهوخير لكم



أهلا بمرورك الكريم أختي أم سيد علي ومشكورة على الرد...

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*الله المعين ,,*

**

----------


## عماد علي

> *الله المعين ,,*
> 
> 
> **



أهلا بمرورك الكريم أختي مكسورة الخاطر .

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكور أخوي على نقل القصة 

الله يعوضه أن شاء الله 

لكن أنا القصة شفتها من قبل في منتدى القصص 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## القلب_الحنون

وماخفي اعظم  زمننا هذا زمن الواسطات عندك واسطة  تمشي أمورك في كل شي ماعندك موت هذا شعار وزارة الصحة وبالنسبة للمستوصفات الخاصة والمستشفيات تجدهم يدورو على اقل سعر في الراتب للدكتور او الممرضة الأجانب وصدقوني يااخوان يوجد بعض المستوصفات الخاصة يستقدمو ممرضات وهم ليس بمرضات وشهاداتهم مزورة
حيث انا مجال عملي الأستقدام واعرف الكثير عت امور المستوصفات الخاصة  وحالياً صدر قرار عبر السفارات السعودية
من تاريخ 1/8/2006م كل ممرضة يجب ان تأخذ الأختبار في مستشفى خاص وهذا المستشفى يجري الأختبارات على جميع المهن الطبية الذي يذهبو الى امريكا والدول الأربية  وأكيد اي ممرضة تجتاز الأختبار لن تفكر تعمل في السعودية
حيث الرواتب جداً قليلة بالنسبة للدول الأربية يعطوها راتب مايقل عن 2000 دولار ومستوصفاتنا تريد تعطيهم 1200 ريال
وانا شفت بعض الممرضات في احد المستوصفات في منطقتنا حتى اللغة الأنجليزية لا تتحدث كيف تكون هذه ممرضة
وهذة كلة من عدم الأهتمام من قبل وزارة الصحة والمراقبة  والأستهانة بأرواح البشر وماخفي اعظم
والف شكرلك عزيزي عماد علي على هذا الموضوع

----------


## قطعة سكر

ان لله وان اليه لراجعون 

ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 

الله يعوضه بما هو احسن وافضل

----------


## عماد علي

> مشكور أخوي على نقل القصة 
> 
> الله يعوضه أن شاء الله 
> 
> لكن أنا القصة شفتها من قبل في منتدى القصص 
> 
> يعطيك العافيه



الله يعافيك أختي ومشكورة على المرور والرد...

----------


## عماد علي

> وماخفي اعظم زمننا هذا زمن الواسطات عندك واسطة تمشي أمورك في كل شي ماعندك موت هذا شعار وزارة الصحة وبالنسبة للمستوصفات الخاصة والمستشفيات تجدهم يدورو على اقل سعر في الراتب للدكتور او الممرضة الأجانب وصدقوني يااخوان يوجد بعض المستوصفات الخاصة يستقدمو ممرضات وهم ليس بمرضات وشهاداتهم مزورة
> حيث انا مجال عملي الأستقدام واعرف الكثير عت امور المستوصفات الخاصة وحالياً صدر قرار عبر السفارات السعودية
> من تاريخ 1/8/2006م كل ممرضة يجب ان تأخذ الأختبار في مستشفى خاص وهذا المستشفى يجري الأختبارات على جميع المهن الطبية الذي يذهبو الى امريكا والدول الأربية وأكيد اي ممرضة تجتاز الأختبار لن تفكر تعمل في السعودية
> حيث الرواتب جداً قليلة بالنسبة للدول الأربية يعطوها راتب مايقل عن 2000 دولار ومستوصفاتنا تريد تعطيهم 1200 ريال
> وانا شفت بعض الممرضات في احد المستوصفات في منطقتنا حتى اللغة الأنجليزية لا تتحدث كيف تكون هذه ممرضة
> وهذة كلة من عدم الأهتمام من قبل وزارة الصحة والمراقبة والأستهانة بأرواح البشر وماخفي اعظم
> والف شكرلك عزيزي عماد علي على هذا الموضوع



الف شكر لكرم مرورك الكريم يالقلب الحنون ... مشكلة كبيرة إذا كانت الواسطة تدخل حتى في حياة الناس اللي عنده واسطة يعيش واللي ما عنده يموت هذه جريمة بحق الناس والمسؤول نائم ...إنا لله وإنا أليه راجعون .

----------


## عماد علي

> ان لله وان اليه لراجعون 
> 
> ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
> 
> الله يعوضه بما هو احسن وافضل



أهلا بك أختي ملكة الاحلام ومشكورة على المرور والرد...

----------

